# Nitrox Cert Question



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Im wanting to get nitrox cert sometime in the very near future. Someone told me that there was two(2) different kinds of nitrox certifications. Is this true? What does the the class consist of, ie...classroom, dive, or both. Thanks


----------



## wirebiter (Jun 4, 2008)

I guess they are meaning NAUI or PADI when they talk about two types. I took NAUI and it was a classrom certification. Only a couple of hours on one day. Call MBT divers and they can tell you exactly what you want to know. They will take good care of you.


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Every certification agency has their own Nitrox certification, so on that basis there are many more than 2; ie. NAUI, PADI, SSI to name just a few.Some agencies break down NITROX certification into 2 parts, basic and advanced. Basic being the "recreational diver" certification and advancedused in the first building blocks to "technical diver" certification.


----------



## theangrydolphin (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, no dives, just classroom. Basically, you learn how to use a different set of tables and how to use equivalent air depth for those mixes that don't have tables. Pretty easy stuff. MBT can help, give 'em a holler.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. Got another question.

Right now my cert is adv through naui, can I get my nitrox cert through a shop that is padi? or does it have to be naui?


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *overNunder (1/5/2009)*Thanks guys. Got another question.
> 
> Right now my cert is adv through naui, can I get my nitrox cert through a shop that is padi? or does it have to be naui?


Yes, you can.


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

John and I will be going to a Nitrox class Jan 7. I'll tell you all about it. - Ric


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks guys


----------



## Turtlebait (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got back from Nitrox class with John and our dive buddy Jamie. It's like JSeaWach said, Nitrox below 40% is considered recreational and is covered by the basic Nitrox course. Anything above 40% is considered technical, and a totally different ballgame.

Also, theangrydolphin has it right about it being mostly classroom. However, if your previous dive history is not sufficient, you may have to do 2 openwater dives, to show you can plan your dive according to Max Operating Depth for the mixture you have.

There is a lot of formulas you will be exposed to for mixtures not on the usual Nitrox charts. However, if you get a programmable Nitrox computer, you won't use the formulas much, if at all. It is nice to know them in case your computer goes tilt, you can still calculate your MOD if your mix isn't on the usual Nitrox chart. 

We were shown the procedure for filling and VERIFYING your PPO2 in your Nitrox tank and logging in your mix and MOD. I believe in TRUST but VERIFY. So does our Instructor Gary Toms. He said to VERIFY your mix and MOD before taking possession of your Nitrox tanks - personnal or rental.

John, Jamie and myself took the Nitrox course for the safety factor and the possible physical benefits it may produce - no headaches, nausea, etc; we are all over 50 yrs old and could use an edge Nitrox may provide.

Good luck on your future Nitrox course - you won't be sorry you took it - Ric


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Right on, preciate tb


----------

